# what jobs do you guys have?



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

just curious..


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Account Manager for a big energy company


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Director of own company soon to be expanding


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Prison Maintenance manager.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Labourer for building/roofing company


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

oh and im a catering manager,

you guys all have well paid jobs, **** wish i did fs :gun_bandana:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Doorman (like 90% on here lol)


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Police :laugh:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

pottsyislash09 said:


> oh and im a catering manager,
> 
> you guys all have well paid jobs, **** wish i did fs :gun_bandana:


Well paid my **** wish i did wouldn't be so depressed!


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

pottsyislash09 said:


> oh and im a catering manager,
> 
> you guys all have well paid jobs, **** wish i did fs :gun_bandana:


that's one way of looking at it, other is your lucky to have a job in this economic climate. Think positive!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

IT security sales.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

BBK said:


> Police :laugh:


Cnut 

Im fabricator/ welder- engineer / entruapaner extroidinare


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

H_JM_S said:


> that's one way of looking at it, other is your lucky to have a job in this economic climate. Think positive!


wise words mate cheers.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> Cnut
> 
> Im fabricator/ welder- engineer / entruapaner extroidinare


:laugh:

not really!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ascendant said:


> I wake up at 11:30, to the sound of cars storming past,
> 
> where must they be going i think and why on earth so damn fast?
> 
> ...


Learn too troll


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ascendant said:


> I wake up at 11:30, to the sound of cars storming past,
> 
> where must they be going i think and why on earth so damn fast?
> 
> ...


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ascendant said:


> I wake up at 11:30, to the sound of cars storming past,
> 
> where must they be going i think and why on earth so damn fast?
> 
> ...


actually made me LOL


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Ascendant said:


> I wake up at 11:30, to the sound of cars storming past,
> 
> where must they be going i think and why on earth so damn fast?
> 
> ...


more like you was spanking your cash on drink then asking if you have a drink problem :laugh:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Ascendant said:


> I wake up at 11:30, to the sound of cars storming past,
> 
> where must they be going i think and why on earth so damn fast?
> 
> ...


Now I see why every one was saying in the other thread you post nothing but pure sh1te!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I



BBK said:


> :laugh:
> 
> not really!


You don't say


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ascendant said:


> I wake up at 11:30, to the sound of cars storming past,
> 
> where must they be going i think and why on earth so damn fast?
> 
> ...


You'll have to grow up one day son and start working like the rest of us 'fools'.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

haha talk about jump on the bandwagon, everyone hating on ascendant like the other thread. baah baah baah (& don't feed the troll)

for my career? well i'm highly sought after in the waiting industry haha 

qualified for fitness instruction and nutrition. studying sports science hoping to study dietetics after


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Student

Part time lifeguard


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

pottsyislash09 said:


> oh and im a catering manager,
> 
> you guys all have well paid jobs, **** wish i did fs :gun_bandana:


I make what I make currently if that makes sense. Not amazing pay but pretty good and increasing monthly. Have a really exciting prospect after Xmas. If it takes off.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ascendant said:


> As i sit here typing, degree by my side
> 
> I may have a student loan to repay, but no job, so nothing to hide.
> 
> ...


So..... you leave your shìthole of a country, come to the UK, we welcome you and provide you with an education and somewhere to live, and you throw it back in our face by sitting on your lazy ass smoking weed and taking the pìss out of the people working hard to pay your benefits.

The people working in McDs are 10x what you are IMO.

Cúnt.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

IT Consultant for Investment Banks.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> So..... you leave your shìthole of a country, come to the UK, we welcome you and provide you with an education and somewhere to live, and you throw it back in our face by sitting on your lazy ass smoking weed and taking the pìss out of the people working hard to pay your benefits.
> 
> The people working in McDs are 10x what you are IMO.
> 
> Cúnt.


You can see why them 3 blokes in the gym are always having a go at him. I feel sorry for them now having to train with him.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mez said:


> You can see why them 3 blokes in the gym are always having a go at him. I feel sorry for them now having to train with him.


What 3 blokes? Is this about another thread I'm guessing?


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

NDT weld inspection


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> What 3 blokes? Is this about another thread I'm guessing?


Yeah, 3 blokes down the gym keep picking on him. I did feel a bit sorry for him, but if he keeps coming out with crap like that you can't blame them.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Electrician. Decent job but not the best pay in the world.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mez said:


> Yeah, 3 blokes down the gym keep picking on him. I did feel a bit sorry for him, but if he keeps coming out with crap like that you can't blame them.


I've read 2 posts of his and can already tell he's a Cnut! Not fond of students for a start, and then I find out he's a foreigner! Need to bite my lip from now on lol


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Account management co-ordinator for a nutritional supplement retailer.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

Web designer.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Ascendant said:


> As i sit here typing, degree by my side
> 
> I may have a student loan to repay, but no job, so nothing to hide.
> 
> ...


And people on here get upset with me! Because I'll openly say you should be put on a boat and fcuked off back where ever it is you came from!


----------



## Jucro (Oct 9, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I've read 2 posts of his and can already tell he's a Cnut! Not fond of students for a start, and then I find out he's a foreigner! Need to bite my lip from now on lol


Can I ask what's your problem with students out of curiosity?


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

machine driver underground at uk's biggest coal mine!! dirty job but pays well nearly 2000ft underground


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

clerical worker


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ascendant said:


> How am I supposed to get to Pakistan from UK in a boat? You numpty.


chances are this guy was born here and as caucasian as prince harry, hes looking for a reaction and what better way than to pretend to be a foreigner/immigrant so uninformed members can make the usual sweeping statements, come on people wisen up


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Ascendant said:


> I wake up at 11:30, to the sound of cars storming past,
> 
> where must they be going i think and why on earth so damn fast?
> 
> ...


this really ****es me of,


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

recruitment consultant -private banking


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

constantbulk said:


> this really ****es me of,


trolls done a good job then


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Night club and bar manager


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Ascendant said:


> How am I supposed to get to Pakistan from UK in a boat? You numpty.


Get a Fcuking flight then you Fcuking scrounging Cnut!

If you can't afford one I'll pay.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

sex toy tester


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

LutherLee said:


> sex toy tester


Male toys is it?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Pain2Gain said:


> Get a Fcuking flight then you Fcuking scrounging Cnut!
> 
> If you can't afford one I'll pay.


Don't feed the trolls, just neg them


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Was a coded pipe welder but now retraining as a mechanical and instrumental engineer


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Jucro said:


> Can I ask what's your problem with students out of curiosity?


It's not an all round full on hate campaign towards all students, just the ones like these-



Ascendant said:


> Emm, as a student the intellectual capital I gain is invested into socioeconomic research and development. Just because i'm not into corporate slavery, don't assume i'm not making a contribution to society!


See what I mean???????


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Get a Fcuking flight then you Fcuking scrounging Cnut!
> 
> *If you can't afford one I'll pay*.


im not a scrounger but if you are offering a ticket to the caribbean i'll take it..f*ck all this rain :laugh:


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Security Consultant.

I specialize in monitored alarms with emergency service response. I also train new recruits and manage a small team


----------



## Jucro (Oct 9, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> It's not an all round full on hate campaign towards all students, just the ones like these-
> 
> See what I mean???????


Ok, I see. Just annoying when some folk decide to just as you say have a full on hate campaign considering most of my friends at uni have jobs :beer:


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

He is a troll but I believe his story about him being a pu$$y in the gym


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

thinking of a career change, maybe a troll hunter! could use the big black destroyer 12 inch (which was modeled on me although i'm white) to beat them to death with like hatchet Harry


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

WillOdling said:


> Don't feed the trolls, just neg them


I know mate, I'm sorry if my comments have offended others in this thread it just gets me so mad, bit of the old red mist I'm affraid 



Ackee&Saltfish said:


> im not a scrounger but if you are offering a ticket to the caribbean i'll take it..f*ck all this rain :laugh:


Fcuk that I'll come with you!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> And people on here get upset with me! Because I'll openly say you should be put on a boat and fcuked off back where ever it is you came from!


Stick the rest of the fvckers on there with him.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Pain2Gain said:


> I know mate, I'm sorry if my comments have offended others in this thread it just gets me so mad, bit of the old red mist I'm affraid


I know I'm the same, best thing is for everyone to neg him that way when they see the red streak you know he's a troll


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Ascendant said:


> Abe chutiya, tum jaise anpar gavaar logh ko kya patah mai kahan se aiya hoon. Mera janam to Pakistan mai heen hua tha, laikin ab mai England mai aish karta hoon, AISH!!!


well done! whats your favourite curry?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@Ascendant, final warning now coz you are becoming more trouble than your actually worth.

One more reported post and your banned.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

and it's all gone quiet over there! :gun_bandana:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ascendant said:


> Abe chutiya, tum jaise anpar gavaar logh ko kya patah mai kahan se aiya hoon. Mera janam to Pakistan mai heen hua tha, laikin ab mai England mai aish karta hoon, AISH!!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Mrwalker said:


> NDT weld inspection


I used to do this too, are you in aerospace? I was in turbine repair.

Then the cnuts decided that singapore could do it cheaper, so shut us down and made us all redundant, went from earning 35k to 12k.

I'm now a night porter in a hotel


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

WillOdling said:


> I know I'm the same, best thing is for everyone to neg him that way when they see the red streak you know he's a troll


Can't see what colour people's bars are on tapatalk or rep/neg people either.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ascendant said:


> I never actually did anything wrong brother. I was merely expressing my point of view on the topic :confused1:


Listen mate, just say sorry to Milky & tone it down. You're coming over as a bit daft, I'm sure that you are in fact a decent bloke, so let it show...ok?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ascendant said:


> I never actually did anything wrong brother. I was merely expressing my point of view on the topic :confused1:


Your posting tone stinks of being a troll mate, you seem to deliberatly want a rise from people and l have had to close 2 of your threads in the last 2 days.

I have been more than tolerant so far but l am not sitting here night after night reffereeing between you and everyone else.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ascendant said:


> Cheer up buddy, it could be worse. At least you have a roof over your head and food on your plate.


Yeah it could be worse but the greedy company I worked for that are a global company and earn billions in profit a year didn't need to do this to us in this economic climate.

Pure greed.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ascendant said:


> Corporations are capitalist in nature. I've studies business and unless it's a charity, one of the first things you learn is that looking at the bigger picture, in the long run a business is there for one reason, and one reason only - to maximise profits. If that's means cutting staff, mouths to feed or not, they'll quite gladly do it. *That's why i'm against working for private companies*.


Well good luck with that! What sort of career do you have in mind mate?


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Mrwalker said:


> NDT weld inspection


have you ever worked in a power station called moneypoint,by the way


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

busniess energy telesales


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

They gave our work to people that have no experience and no hope of getting the job done properly.

We made them £50 million profit last year.

£50 million.

I agree with you on working for private company's, fcuk em


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Oracle DBA


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/SugamamaCakesAndCupcakes?ref=stream

Like my page :thumb:

Currently looking for something full time though


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

VanillaFace said:


> http://https://www.facebook.com/SugamamaCakesAndCupcakes?ref=hl
> 
> Like my page :thumb:
> 
> Currently looking for something full time though


links broken, judging by your avi you could make a bit of money on that poll


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Inspector for a large company that builds cargo aircraft, been here for over 30 years.

Awesome job.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ndt mate?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

LutherLee said:


> links broken, judging by your avi you could make a bit of money on that poll


I would but no strip clubs in NI! I'd love to dance for money, no sure I'd be up for getting my muff out though lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

run a shop, selling vits, minerals, herbs, sports supps and natural bodycare - oh and an acupuncturist


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Im a muthafcukin gangstaaaa


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

AA patrol


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

faultline said:


> I used to do this too, are you in aerospace? I was in turbine repair.
> 
> Then the cnuts decided that singapore could do it cheaper, so shut us down and made us all redundant, went from earning 35k to 12k.
> 
> I'm now a night porter in a hotel


Na mate we work on pipe lines at the moment testing butt welds working for sellafiled on their new project

What a ball ache have you got and tickets still or were they in house?


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

VanillaFace said:


> I would but no strip clubs in NI! I'd love to dance for money, no sure I'd be up for getting my muff out though lol


lol, paints a good picture though!


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

sockie said:


> have you ever worked in a power station called moneypoint,by the way


Na mate never heard of it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Mrwalker said:


> Na mate we work on pipe lines at the moment testing butt welds working for sellafiled on their new project
> 
> What a ball ache have you got and tickets still or were they in house?


No they were asnt, in house


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Save some cash and get your dye pen + mpi tickets know a few companies round here lookin for lads


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

mark_star said:


> run a shop, selling vits, minerals, herbs, sports supps and natural bodycare - oh and an acupuncturist


What shop in Ips mate?


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Im in a Bros tribute band.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

exvigourbeast said:


> Im in a Bros tribute band.


which one are you?


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

faultline said:


> Where abouts are you?


Near Chester but work in Ellesmere Port were are you


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Essex, bit of a commute there!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Web genius and jumped up pr**k


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

faultline said:


> Essex, bit of a commute there!


Just a bit lol


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Lukeg said:


> busniess energy telesales


e.on?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Hydraulic engineer for Bosch UK


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

A fcuking sh!t one!!


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

leeds_01 said:


> recruitment consultant -private banking


Any decent jobs going in the south west mate my mrs is in banking


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

H_JM_S said:


> e.on?


nah, im guessing thats where you are?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Full Time Nut Job


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Electrical and Refrigeration Engineer for multi-national meat processing firm.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Lukeg said:


> nah, im guessing thats where you are?


yes mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ascendant said:


> Hey buddy, where abouts in essex are you from? I used to live in chigwell (Zone 4) until I moved.


Basildon


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Work in can factory

Kill me now


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

video editor. edit tv programmes.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BBK said:


> What shop in Ips mate?


The Health Store, next to edinburgh wool


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

sawyer said:


> Any decent jobs going in the south west mate my mrs is in banking


yes quite a few bud

i recruit in regulated sales - financial planners/wealth advisers/IFA's

does she give financial advice?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> Full Time Nut Job


Oi that position is already taken!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Double post


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

LutherLee said:


> which one are you?


Craig Logan, hence my bitter disposition. Matt & Luke are cnuts


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I had a job at a commission based job selling vouchers for a salon.. I got sacked reason was "study hard, come back at May, also you made no sales" spent £175on a suit for **** all!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Oi that position is already taken!


ha ha yeh i knew i was in gud company here wiv all the other nuts


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chilli said:


> video editor. edit tv programmes.


ooo interestin - was thinking of makin a video wud ya like to edit it for free? lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I was in the RAF then in 2007 left for civvy life. Ended up spending the past few years finding leaks on the water pipes for the water board, decent pay!

Now, chucked the job and doing my degree in sports science alongside my level 3 gym instructor etc


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Offshore AP


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

Work in IT - Network admin stuff


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

internet entrepreneur. wouldn't do anything else now.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> So..... you leave your shìthole of a country, come to the UK, we welcome you and provide you with an education and somewhere to live, and you throw it back in our face by sitting on your lazy ass smoking weed and taking the pìss out of the people working hard to pay your benefits.
> 
> The people working in McDs are 10x what you are IMO.
> 
> Cúnt.


Why mcdonalds lol??


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

I actually work in a gym  .


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

London cabbie


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> chances are this guy was born here and as caucasian as prince harry, hes looking for a reaction and what better way than to pretend to be a foreigner/immigrant so uninformed members can make the usual sweeping statements, come on people wisen up


x 2


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Disabilities support worker for adults and children with learning disabilities and special needs... i worked with Autistic adults back in England and now in Melbourne i work for an agency just filling in different places, like day centres, community access, schools, supported living etc ... its a tough job and real draining at times but its truly built me as a person, im not weak, i have a very high tolerance and patients above and beyond! Im pretty lucky over here as the wages is great between $22.50 - $35 ph it all just depends on what hour/day i work!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> ooo interestin - was thinking of makin a video wud ya like to edit it for free? lol


I'm on my way!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm a sales rep for a company that sells consumables within the automotive industry. Pay is ok but I'm grateful to have a job plus the actual job isnt too bad,quite a bit of freedom which is nice.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

ws0158 said:


> machine driver underground at uk's biggest coal mine!! dirty job but pays well nearly 2000ft underground


Daw Mill? I know a few guys who work there from Silverhill.


----------



## showthem (May 3, 2012)

Add Title


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chilli said:


> I'm on my way!


class - you do all the high tech stuff and setting up and videoing and just leave the content and direction of it to me?

it's for going on you tube and stuff - been asked a lot for one! woo


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Land Surveying Engineer for Skanska


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

IT Recruiter for a software company... just a little bit of a geek!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I make cutting tools for the aerospace industry, namely Boeing, airbus and Rolls Royce. Although being a porn star would be interesting......


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Benefits Assessment Officer.... Been doing it for 6+ years and it's making me a very bitter bitter person.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

lumpo said:


> Benefits Assessment Officer.... Been doing it for 6+ years and it's making me a very bitter bitter person.


Good pay?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

lumpo said:


> Benefits Assessment Officer.... Been doing it for 6+ years and it's making me a very bitter bitter person.


Think many of us would be interested in some of the 'cases' you've seen.....might dispel some myths, & then maybe not.

Are you responsible for all benefits, or is it like housing for example?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> London cabbie


Seen the work you lot have to go thru for that, sod that for a laugh :laugh:


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Think many of us would be interested in some of the 'cases' you've seen.....might dispel some myths, & then maybe not.
> 
> Are you responsible for all benefits, or is it like housing for example?


Housing and Council Tax benefit.

Out of 10 claims I see probs 1 is someone genuinely needing help the other 9 need to get off their backside.... just my opinion of course.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

lumpo said:


> Housing and Council Tax benefit.
> 
> Out of 10 claims I see probs 1 is someone genuinely needing help the other 9 need to get off their backside.... just my opinion of course.


Agree there mate, some of the ppl I see round near me:2guns:......you know the sort!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sales for a software company


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

ws0158 said:


> machine driver underground at uk's biggest coal mine!! dirty job but pays well nearly 2000ft underground


**** brave man lol, i wouldnt fancy it!!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Part time sales assistant at matalan :lol:

hopefully will be in army soon though


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Apprentice swim coach gym instructor lifeguard


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Estimator for a window company


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

IP Network Build Engineer for a Telecommunications company.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Property developer specialising on planning gain

Also have a small company that does plans for extensions and loft conversions etc


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

Business development manager at a large Media company


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

I teach pole dancing...love it!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ascendant said:


> Any medicine or dentistry students/graduates here?


Why do you ask?


----------



## Lois1981 (Mar 29, 2012)

ws0158 said:


> machine driver underground at uk's biggest coal mine!! dirty job but pays well nearly 2000ft underground


Must be daw mill??? Heard some guys there are earning crazy money at the moment. Has daw mill still got issues with flooding? All this rain can't be helping.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Store security during the day, doorman on an evening.

I don't seem to do anything other than work, train and sleep.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

gynecologist


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

astronaut


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Daw Mill? I know a few guys who work there from Silverhill.


haha yeah daw mill!! who do you know, if i know them youve got to tell me somthing that i can take the pea out of them at work lol


----------



## Matdylan (Jun 3, 2012)

Electrician self employed and a few workers to do the work


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Quantity Surveyor. Not bad pay and get a company car. It can be high pressure at times though.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

Lois1981 said:


> Must be daw mill??? Heard some guys there are earning crazy money at the moment. Has daw mill still got issues with flooding? All this rain can't be helping.


some guys will get nearly 20k for this MONTH! i will get about half that but worked my ass of for it

we get abit of water but we keep it undercontrol with hefty pumps

who do you know here?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Web Designer


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Zola said:


> Web Designer


you're a spider?!? :confused1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Whaa?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Zola said:


> Web Designer


lets see your site


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> class - you do all the high tech stuff and setting up and videoing and just leave the content and direction of it to me?
> 
> it's for going on you tube and stuff - been asked a lot for one! woo


If you are serious about doing one and you want some advice with how to shoot it or cut it, etc, i'd be happy to help out. PM me with any questions you've got.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chilli said:


> If you are serious about doing one and you want some advice with how to shoot it or cut it, etc, i'd be happy to help out. PM me with any questions you've got.


ok but its a porno


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> lets see your site












thats it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> thats it


he is smaller than I thought he would be


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

zack amin said:


> ok but its a porno


Even more so, then!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> he is smaller than I thought he would be


he's been on a cut he told me


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ascendant said:


> How many additional years of training did it take to become a qualfied gynecologist after you completed your Bsc?


Ive been learning all about fanny from the first time a girl exposed me to one.. its all self taught really :lol:


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> you're a spider?!? :confused1:


Man like spider. Can't go on web and not get sticky hand.


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

recently qualified apprentice draughtsman for the mining sector  tough job mentally but once ive got a good amount of experience, the money gets good


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Kilmarnocklad said:


> recently qualified apprentice draughtsman for the mining sector  tough job mentally but once ive got a good amount of experience, the money gets good


Head to Australia and earn scandalous amounts of wedge


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Could tell yous tho would have to kill you all after i did..lol

Im better than James Bond:2guns:


----------



## Nath_H (Jul 9, 2012)

Rent a cop for the government.....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Co Director of a scaffolding company, mum to two children under 5 and part time degree student


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

sales Maanager in the office Equiptment and stationary industry


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

lickatsplit said:


> sales Maanager in the office Equiptment and stationary industry


In slough?


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> In slough?


Nah, My names not david Brent


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

was thinking more gareth keenan, assistant (to the) regional manager


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

Telesales team leader for a firm of Independent financial Advisors, (very boring)


----------



## CurtisTyrell (Nov 28, 2012)

Job seekers Allowance


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Sheet metal worker...


----------



## JBridges (Nov 28, 2012)

I work in retail, a shop called USC 

what is the pay like as a doorman?


----------



## CurtisTyrell (Nov 28, 2012)

I have to say Job Seekers would be sick if you could afford a clean diet and a gym membership. eat sleep and train


----------

